# NASP Monster tag team!



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I headed out to NAS Pcola to meet Devinsdad and family last night at the cabins over by the light house. The water was flat there was no wind or rain so we hauled the gear out to the beach. The runs from the previous night were all on Bluefish so we baited up with blues and ran out our lines towards the channel. After about 30 minutes we started getting teaser runs on the 6/0s but no solid hookups. About 1hr in my 9/0 goes off and Glen, one of the Marines with me grabs the 9/0 and flips the lever and after a quick run the line goes limp. This would be the first of a few bite offs! I think the phosphorous was lighting up our lines and the blues were chomping our mainlines. Before I could gear up again Garys future son in law Austin had his 6/0 start screaming and gets a solid hook up. As Austin is brawling his beast Garys niece Megans 6/0 goes off and we are into a double!!! After a good 1/2 hour their lines cross and the pit crew goes into action and we get them untangled and back in the fight! Soon after Austin gets bit off again. At this point Megan is getting whooped and its time to call in the Marines:gunsmilie: Glen takes over the 6/0 and continues the fight! After some intense fighting Ryan the 2nd Marine steps up and takes the rod and after a good long brawl we get our first look at our adversary, A massive pissed off southern ray! After a good 1/2 hour of trying to pull this thing the last 10yds to the beach we grab the leader and really piss off the monster!! After many attempts and failures I ran and grabbed some pliers and wrapped the steel leader around them to make a handle and it was time to hang on while the beast tried to rip me out to sea! After a good fight I was able to drag the beast close enough for Gary to grab the tail and together we hauled its big ass out of the water!!!!! After a few good photos of the team and the monster it was time to re rig our gear and put out some fresh stingray for bait. After about 30 minutes of soaking a huge chunk of ray my 9/0 gets smashed hard and is screaming like it is ready to break apart. This time my son in law Ryan scrambles for the 9/0 and as he is trying to engage the reel and I am running down the beach to help. By the time I ran 30yds down the beach to the rod I could see Dacron backing already and a small birds nest from the insane speed of a large shark! After engaging the reel and having some serious drag being pulled I could feel the beast spit the hook.  Im not sure what it was but I am sure that I have never heard or seen a 9/0 reel get smoked that bad!!!! After that Austin lost a 5-6ft black tip at the beach and the rain and wind started in so we packed it up and headed home. It was an exiting night of sharking even if we did not put a shark on the beach thanks for the invite Gary we hope to fish with you guys again soon! UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

More pics


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

And 1 more


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Biggest ray I've ever seen .. may be a recorded ???


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks like a whole lots of scallops to me!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice ray Ugly, they arent to bad to eat!!!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good night all in all. Wish i could have been there with y'all.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW! Looks like an awesome night! What's with you and big rays Ugly? They always seem to follow you!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

What a beast!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Saw one pretty close to that big off Navarre beach last weekend
Nice catch!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG that's a biggun fer sure!!!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's a stud, how big of ray chuck did you set out?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That's a stud, how big of ray chuck did you set out?


 I put out about a 5-6 lb chunk of that ray for bait and it worked great! It would have been fun brawling the beast that smoked my 9/0. I may have ended up with an empty spool but it would have been worth it!!!! UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That was a blast Don and good to fish with you again. Magen was still hurting this morning from that battle. Next time you will get that beast that smoked your 9/0.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That Ray ate a whole blue fish?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That Ray ate a whole blue fish?


 I think Gary was putting out 1/2 of 2-3lb blues for bait. UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> That Ray ate a whole blue fish?


Yea, it was half of a 2-3lb Bluefish. Still had a huge mouth on it. Because he swallowed my hook, I was able to get my whole hand and half my arm down his gullet to try to get my hook back. Not a smart move because the hook lodged into my ring finger. Thank God Dr. "Ugly" Don was able to do some quick surgery on that ray so I could get my hand out. :thumbup:

Wont do that again...


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:yes: NAS been on FIRE! from Trout Point to the pass. It's been a blast this year fishing there. :yes::thumbsup: Great time held by all who fish it waters. Good posting UGLY1 glad to hear you all had a good time and got a work out too. :yes::notworthy:


----------

